# looking to buy 240sx



## MikeyMeatball (Dec 12, 2008)

hey guys whats going
im new to the nissan scene, but really like the idea of owning a 240sx. looking for a late 80's early 90's model 5speed with decent miles and a decent price. i live on Long Island and am willing to spend up to 3000 dollars. hook a new guy and let me know what you got!


----------

